# Facebook & Instagram to ban e-cig promotion



## Hooked (21/12/19)

https://wdef.com/2019/12/20/facebook-instagram-ban-e-cig-promotion
20 Dec. 2019

"Facebook and Instagram on Wednesday announced new policies around tobacco and vaping companies’ use of so-called influencer marketing after the United Kingdom’s Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) ruled that British American Tobacco must stop using Instagram to market and advertise it’s e-cigarette product.

Instagram said it is updating its policies so that “branded content that promotes goods such as vaping, tobacco products and weapons will not be allowed.” Enforcement worldwide will begin “in the coming weeks,” the company said.

Instagram owner Facebook also announced plans to enforce a worldwide policy banning the promotion of vaping and tobacco products beginning next year. Both platforms already prohibit these products from being advertised...

The ASA ban includes influencer marketing, the practice of paying celebrities and so-called influencers with large social media followings to post what look like candid images of them using a product."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (22/12/19)

Well, both of them aren't well known for their intelligence....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (22/12/19)

zadiac said:


> Well, both of them aren't well known for their intelligence....


If they were, they would have a far smaller user base.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/12/19)

It is truly sad that any adult would buy a product because celebrity X promotes it.

Take for example the dozens of perfumes "inspired" by celebrities. Most of them claim that they personally "designed" the product.

This could only mean one of two things. The first is that it is very easy to produce a perfume and that anyone (even a celeb) can mix a few ingredients together and come up with a winner. The second option is that the manufacturer has already made the new product and brings in the celebrity to approve or endorse it. This might even involve the advanced act of smelling more than one option and then choosing a winner.

I only use Shell petrol. I know that it is the best because Ferrari F1 cars use it. You can even see the Shell logo on their cars. It makes my car run much better and faster than any other petrol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is truly sad that any adult would buy a product because celebrity X promotes it.
> 
> Take for example the dozens of perfumes "inspired" by celebrities. Most of them claim that they personally "designed" the product.
> 
> ...


I only use Caltex. Petrol and diesel. Standard bank gives me back 70c per litre for every R5 of service fees I allow them to charge me! Damn I am so smart.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/12/19)

Raindance said:


> I only use Caltex. Petrol and diesel. Standard bank gives me back 70c per litre for every R5 of service fees I allow them to charge me! Damn I am so smart.
> 
> Regards



That may be so.... you may well be pretending to be as smart as the people who prefer celebrity perfume. 

BUT high-end petrol from Shell will still make my car go faster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That may be so.... you may well be pretending to be as smart as the people who prefer celebrity perfume.
> 
> BUT high-end petrol from Shell will still make my car go faster.


My Jap Scrap will run on a wish and a fart...

Pluss, my fuel has techron, thats like super HE!

Nananananaaana!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (22/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That may be so.... you may well be pretending to be as smart as the people who prefer celebrity perfume.
> 
> BUT high-end petrol from Shell will still make my car go faster.


And anyway, since I changed to HE aftershave I’ve been getting 10% discount at Teasers and Adult World.

Put that in your tank and vape it!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (22/12/19)

Raindance said:


> And anyway, since I changed to HE aftershave I’ve been getting 10% discount at Teasers and Adult World.
> 
> Put that in your tank and vape it!
> 
> Regards



What? The aftershave? I wouldn't recommend it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (23/12/19)

Well OK this derailed quickly ..... as to the OG post , it was just a matter of time .......

IG has been "shadow banning" a lot of content , political , guns etc .... if it does not suit a certain "agenda" trust me it goes deeper. 

But personally I'm glad the whole promotion of vape products are going , and the so called "influencers" pfffft good riddance ...... get a real job.

Just my 2c


----------

